# Could the Valar lose their bodily form?



## Black Captain (Dec 6, 2011)

I was wondering, could any of the Valar lose their physical shape? Such as in the extremely rare cases when they went to physical war personally? I know Melkor/Morgoth got 90% of his foot chopped off by some elf (his name escapes me) before he crushed him to dust, so does that mean that if said elf stabbed him in the heart it could have removed his physical form, same as what happened to Sauron more than once?


----------



## Elthir (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm, I would say Morgoth had become wedded to his physical body and was eventually executed.



> 'Morgoth was thus actually made captive in physical form, and in that form taken as a mere criminal to Aman and delivered to Namo Mandos as judge -- and executioner. He was judged, and eventually taken out of the Blessed Realm and excecuted: that is killed like one of the Incarnates.'
> 
> JRRT Myths Transformed Text VII, Morgoth's Ring


----------



## Black Captain (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. I have never read the hist. of middle earth. I just ordered a bunch of Amazon though, so I should have 'em in about a week.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 8, 2011)

Black Captain said:


> Thanks. I have never read the hist. of middle earth. I just ordered a bunch of Amazon though, so I should have 'em in about a week.


 
Awesome! Pre-congrats on the new additions to your collection :*up


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes, I think that the Valar could definitely lose their physical shape. As Sauron had lost it many times to hide from the Valar and he being a Maiar had lesser powers than the Valar. It is mentioned in the Silmarillion. And Valar had more powers than Maiar.


----------

